# Rash admission into the ministry (Edwin Sandys)



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 15, 2019)

The admitters of ministers are too lavish in our days, they have little regard or care whom they take; S. Pauls lesson, _Lay not hands on any man rashly,_ is forgotten. … This merchandise will make the house of God a den of thieves. No one thing this day more necessary to be reformed in the church of God.

Edwin Sandys, _Sermons made by the Most Reverend Father in God, Edwin, Archbishop of York, primate of England and metropolitan_ (London: Henry Midleton, 1585), p. 103.


----------

